#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  pipeline anchor block calculation

## galant1960

I need help for pipeline anchor block calculation, please can someone show me this:
with ceasar II I found force on X and z par example 900 KN at node anchor block; how to do for costruction for this support?


thanksSee More: pipeline anchor block calculation

----------


## oinostro

it is important to have data from the soil. the area of thrust block must have the anchor depends on the resistance offered by the soil. This area must bear the full thrust of the pipeline.

----------


## galant1960

thank you ...
during pipeline construction, in the engineering, it's request when a pipeline  connect with afcility, we put an anchor block..
we have all informations about this : 
pressure,temprature , diameter, material, soil density, coef of friction of the sol..etc...
the dimensiosn of the block are not the same ( wter lines, oil lines and gas lines)
I  am sur that the design is  the same but tehe results depend from temperature and pressure of pipe...
can you have me this formula , or any book design...
regards

----------


## er_scec

> thank you ...
> during pipeline construction, in the engineering, it's request when a pipeline  connect with afcility, we put an anchor block..
> we have all informations about this : 
> pressure,temprature , diameter, material, soil density, coef of friction of the sol..etc...
> the dimensiosn of the block are not the same ( wter lines, oil lines and gas lines)
> I  am sur that the design is  the same but tehe results depend from temperature and pressure of pipe...
> can you have me this formula , or any book design...
> regards



Hi again, casually I did some time ago a calculation for anchor blocks, it hasn't been validated yet but the results seem logical. Send me your e-mail for share it.

Regards,

Eddie

----------


## Sofie

Hi Eddie,

Would you mind to share with me the calculation you made for line anchor block. I am designing now for DI DN600mm pipeline where line anchors are needed. 

Thank you

----------


## Abo Khaled

please see this

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## bjan

Thank You!

----------

